# Question bout Crowns and plakats



## Drift_King (Jan 18, 2005)

how do u tell the difference between say a female crown and a veiltaill female....
i just had my first spawn its so exciting i didnt even know they did it... i had the female next to my breeding tank which was housing the male and she jumped in while i was at work, so i was a bit suprised when i seen the eggs in the nest and then the tiny fry......


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The CT will have some extended rays on the fins.


RC


----------

